# No charges against officer in shooting of man with gun ...well duh!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - No charges against officer in shooting of man with gun
Hamilton County Prosecutor Joe Deters said there will be no charges filed against a Cincinnati police officer who shot a man in Avondale last week.

On Sept. 11, an undercover officer was patrolling the area of Blair Court in Avondale and noticed 20-year-old Vernell Jackson remove a handgun from his pocket and put it in his waistband.

The officer broadcast a description of Jackson over police radio. Cincinnati police Officer Marc Schildmeyer, who is assigned to the gang enforcement unit, eventually stopped his marked police SUV in front of Jackson near a basketball court where Jackson was shot.

Police cruiser and body cam video was shown at a press conference Tuesday afternoon.

In the videos, Jackson is shown speaking to a woman on the side of the street when the SUV pulls up near them and Jackson is asked to show his hands. Jackson is holding a water bottle with his right hand. He reaches for his waistband with his left hand, grabs his gun and is holding the weapon pointed downwards when he is shot by Schildmeyer.

Jackson drops to the ground, chanting "I can't breathe" at least seven times.

Through the video, Schildmeyer is heard replying once with: "I thought were trying to shoot me, alright?"

Schildmeyer's actions were "100 percent justified," Deters said. He added that anyone who pulls a gun out when asked to show their hands by an officer is going to get shot.

Deters said Jackson will be charged, although what those charges will be has not been determined.

Jackson is out of the ICU and is now in stable condition at the hospital after the gunshot hit him in his upper right chest/shoulder area. Deters said he believes Schildmeyer's immediate lifesaving effort of applying pressure to the wound is the reason Jackson is alive today.

"Schildmeyer went above and beyond," Deters said. "He saved his [Jackson's] life."

The confrontation happened in the area of Blair Avenue and Drexel Place, police said.

Deters' office filed a subpoena for the videos after the shooting, as part of its investigation and is releasing it now that the officer has been cleared.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thankfully Jackson did not succumb to his injuries. Maybe we can learn from him. Such as, why would you hear a uniformed police officer say “show me your hands” and consciously choose to pull out a firearm. Was he thinking this would make things all better? Like “yo man don’t worry, I’ve got a BB gun for those rabid squirrels that keep stealing my lunch”.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank God Officer Schildmeyer is OK AND Cleared. And honestly, I'm glad Jackson lived as well. He'd be a poster child, now he's just a felon who, though SHOT by the Officer, was also SAVED by the Officer. And of course, I always hold out hope that this will be THE BEST LESSON Mr. Jackson will ever get and he'll straighten his ass out.

I can't breath. That sounds familiar.


----------

